# window drop driving me mad, please help !



## NIGEL0 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, I need help please.
I have got an '03 225bhp coupe which keeps thinking that its driver's door is open !
I have had the car nearly 4 years and had no probs. but this week when I have been driving -the window drops (as if the door was being opened), the courtesy light comes on and the info display shows that the door is open.
Could someone help please as it's driving me crazy.
Many many thanks.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome..... sounds like your micro switch has gone, info on below post

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=56261


----------

